# Going Down in Size 2 - by Vader7476 (~BBW (mult), Eating, Introspection, ~~WG,~~WL)



## Observer (Jun 24, 2007)

~BBW (multiple), Eating, Introspection, ~~WG/~~WL - Shannon and Rebecca begin to exchange places on the weight spectrum with Amanda

*Going Down in Size - Part 2 
by Vader7476

(For the prior installment of this story, click here) ​*
*Part 2 Exchanging places*

Shannon and Rebecca sat in the food court at the mall. There were a plethora of food stores surrounding them. Fast food, ethnic foods, snacks, dessert, you name it. Shannon was glad that the mall here was bigger than the one back home. Both girls were flirting it up with some of the local boys, allowing them to pay for their meals. This was becoming more common for them as of late, allowing others to pay for their food. 

They hadn’t actually found a guy that was worthy of either of them though. Shannon sat at the table wearing a white button down shirt with black jeans. The white shirt did a poor job at hiding her black bra, especially considering it wasn’t buttoned all the way. Her straight blonde hair cascaded down her back as she ate her burger, fries, and shake. Rebecca was wearing tight blue jeans with a purple top. The jeans really helped accentuate her lower quarters. Her hazel eyes hungrily stared at her cheesy Italian dish. They finished up eating and said goodbye to the suckers that paid for their meal. 

“That was so good Rebecca,” Shannon said as the two walked. She rubbed her stomach for emphasis and let out a small burp. She looked over her shoulder and saw a man sitting all alone at the food court. She couldn’t help but laugh.

“Look at all the food lard-o over there has. I don’t know how some people can let themselves go.” 

He was dressed in jogging pants and a too tight T-shirt. He wasn’t particularly tall, but he definitely was quite big. The blonde man hadn’t heard their snickering and he continued to eat. 

“You’re just jealous because his tits are almost as big as yours.” Rebecca said matter-of-factly. Both girls giggled as they stood on the escalator. As they approached the top more stores came into view as the glass roof brightly illuminated the area. 

“There it is!” Shannon excitedly yelled. 

A medium sized store called “Bras or Bust” is where Shannon’s thin finger pointed at. It was the point of coming to the mall today. Recently Shannon had hit a little grown spurt and her chest was swelling to mammoth proportions. Her regular bras were a little inadequate for the job at hand so she decided she needed a few new pairs. 

Rebecca, too, had noticed her tops getting a little tighter, but she didn’t need to spend money on anything new just yet. The girls walked into the store and were greeted with wide eyes. It was obvious they hadn’t seen a girl with such a large chest before. Shannon was eating up the attention. She reveled in it, and Rebecca knew it. 

A red-headed sales clerk walked up to them. She wasn’t used to having someone come in with a larger chest than her, being a very full C, but she had to know if this girl was fake. Wearing the normal uniform, a black and white suit, the blue eyed girl walked up and asked them if they needed any help. 

“Yeah, actually,” Shannon said. “I want to get fitted.” 

“Right this way miss,” said the girl whose nametag read “Maura.” She led the busty blonde into a dressing room. 

“Hi, I’m Maura,” she said as cheerfully as she could at the moment. 

“I can see that. I’m Shannon.” Shannon started undressing slowly, knowing full well it was making Maura uncomfortable. The more that she unbuttoned her shirt, the more amazing her cleavage looked. Maura couldn’t help but feel a little overwhelmed. Shannon finished with her shirt and put it on a hook. She started to undo the clasps of her bra. She didn’t need to undo many before her breasts took over and forced the bra off. 

Maura’s eyes widened. She had never in her life seen breasts so perfect and yet so big. She knew instantly they were real as they jiggled uncontrollably. She couldn’t believe they hadn’t succumbed to any sag yet. 

“You gonna stare all day or measure me?” Shannon asked irritated. 

“Sorry Shannon,” Maura said embarrassed. She took out her measuring tape and started taking down measurements. She reached around with a little help from Shannon and let the measuring tape encircle the fullest part of her breasts. 

“Have you grown a little or did you wear out your old bras?” Maura was trying to make small talk, any talk, to try and concentrate on anything else at the moment. 

“I must be having a little spurt at the moment. I thought I had stopped growing a while ago. They’re just sooo big.” Shannon was trying to turn the knife already implanted within Maura. 

“Well…uh…okay. All done. You’re a…a 36 G. If you’re still growing you may want to buy a bra or two in a larger size. Currently we don’t have anything to fit a woman of your…special needs. We could order some in if you want.” 

“That’ll be fine,” Shannon said as she struggled to get her bra on. “Could you…help?” 

She grinned, but Maura obliged nonetheless. They finished up as Shannon paid for her order and left feeling rather confident and a little hungry. 

“What’s the verdict?” Her light brown haired friend asked. 

“36 G and growing. Jealous?” Shannon said. 

“A little. I’m growing a little up top too ya know!” Rebecca said in rebuttal. 

“Keep dreaming bubble butt.” Shannon laughed as they continued to walk the mall and enter different stores. They both had purchased some new outfits and other various items among the two bags each they carried. Before they left, they headed to the food court to get a shake for the short ride home. They had barely finished their small shakes when they pulled into the driveway. 

They took their newly acquired items out of Shannon’s graduation present, a large new silver SUV, and walked into her grandmother’s home. They hadn’t even stepped in yet as they heard granny proclaiming that supper was on the table for them. They put their bags into their rooms and quickly ran down the steps knowing full well they wouldn’t get another meal tonight if they skipped dinner. 

As usual, the meal was a bit too big. With all the money granny had, and being so lonely, she tried to splurge and feed the girls as best she could. She really enjoyed the company, and didn’t see her granddaughter that much more than the time spent at meals. She felt it was better for young girls to be on their own and have fun, and not have some old fogy dragging them down. 

The girls finished their plates and looked on with content at the sumptuous feast just presented before them. Rebecca excused herself and went up to her room to digest. Shannon stayed at the table, probably because she didn’t have the effort to really move after all she had eaten. “Granny?” 

“Yes, what is it dear?” 

“Am I…” Shannon blushed a bit. 

“Don’t be shy Shannon. You know we get along the best out of anyone in the family. If there’s something you need just ask. I’ll be here for my favorite granddaughter, and her best friend,” said Mrs. Romano reassuringly. She smiled. 

Shannon felt a surge of confidence and just blurted it out. “Am I making a pig of myself up here?” 

“What would make you say that?” Grandma was a little confused, but she had pieced most of it together. 

“Well, it’s just…I’ve been eating soooo much. Your cooking totally rocks, it’s so much better than mommy’s, but I can’t help from eating a lot of it all the time. And…and since I’ve been up here…” Shannon’s voice lowered a little bit. “My boobs have gone up a size. I think I might be putting on some weight. Not to mention that Rebecca’s butt looks a bit bigger than I normally remember it.” 

“That’s what’s been bothering you?” 

Shannon slowly nodded her head. 

“What size is my little pumpkin chest up to now?” 

“You haven’t called me that since I was a little girl, when I first started growing,” said Shannon. 

“You were so cute back then. Your mother was so jealous of you. She thought she was going to get a big chest like me, but fate would have none of that. So what size are you?” Granny said as she poured both of them some milk. 

“I got measured today and they said I was a 36 G.” Shannon thrust out her chest as if to accent the fact. 

“You’re bigger than I was at your age. You better always support those puppies or they’ll be at your feet in a few years.” Granny said half jokingly as she poked her granddaughter’s chest. 

“Granny!” Shannon let out in mock indignation. 

She let out a laugh. “Listen honey. You’re just going through a little growth spurt. I know I did when I was your age. You’re just as cute as you were when you came up here. Besides, you both are bags of bones. You could use a little meat on you, maybe catch a good man to boot.” 

The old woman looked at the youth and smiled. It was like looking into the past almost. Their blue eyes were so deep, so deep. 

“You always know just what to say,” said Shannon. She genuinely felt better, and blew off all of her insecurities in that instant. Perhaps it wasn’t as if they were gone completely, but more of being almost completely apathetic toward the subject. Whatever it was, granny’s words had put her in a place of comfort…at least for the time being. With a hug, Shannon retreated to her room to put away her new clothes. Mrs. Romano cleaned up the empty glasses. 

********* 

“Up! Down! Up! Down!” Nikki stood yelling commands at her sister in the back yard. Summer was half over, and Amanda’s progress was still going fairly well. Nikki stood in a white bikini barely able to contain her. The 17 year old stood menacingly in front of her elder sister making her do pushups. 

“Is it just me, or is she filling that out a little too much?” thought Amanda. It was true. Nikki looked a little thicker than normal. It wasn’t at all evident under normal clothes, but in a bikini it was apparent right away if you knew her. Both parts of her bikini were digging into her sides slightly. Her butt looked a little less defined and her stomach wasn’t as flat as Amanda had remembered. She was far from being fat, but she had definitely gained a couple pounds. 

Amanda lay on the ground sweating. 

“That’s all for now sis. Great job today. It’s almost the end of July, and I have to say that you’re looking awesome.” Nikki was as sweet as ever. It was true, Amanda had been keeping to her diet and exercise and the results were showing. She was down to 160 lbs the last time she was weighed. The results looked even more apparent if you saw her. She had gone down in size considerably and definitely didn’t look fat anymore. She looked even thinner than she did at the sleepover which doesn’t say much, but it was still progress. 

She was still a big girl, just not as big as she used to be. Her belly still poked over her waistband, and her butt still was large, but they used to be bigger. The only place she hadn’t gone down in size by a lot was her breasts, which thrilled her to no end. She had gone down a little, but was still a very large D. Almost the DD she was at her peak. 

Amanda sat up and drank some water. She was really happy at the progress she was making. She only hoped she could keep it up. She was glad that all her clothes fit her again, every pound after that was just a bonus. Amanda continued to work out for another hour or so before calling it a day. Gone was the lazy Amanda of old. This new version went above and beyond expectations. She was a completely new and rejuvenated person. 

She finished her bottle of water and put it in the trashcan as she walked inside her house. Both her parents were at work, and her older sister was already out of the house and on her own. She only saw Lauren around holidays, and occasionally throughout the year. She walked past the living room and saw her sister watching TV. Some sort of cooking show it seemed at first glance. Amanda paid little attention as she proceeded up the stairs into her room. Her blinds and curtain was covering the window. Still, it was so bright outside that the room was dimly lit. Her bed was in the center, flanked by two end tables and lamps. There was a dark TV in the corner and a closet in the wall across from her bed. A dresser, too, was on that wall. 

Amanda changed out of her clothes and put them in the hamper. She admired her form in the mirror of her room. 

“I’m starting to look good.” She twisted and contorted to see her behind. 

“It’s getting there,” said Nikki standing in her sister’s doorway still clad in her bikini eating a fudgicle. She was leaning against the frame of the door watching her sister. Amanda hadno idea how long she had been there. 

“Do you mind?” 

“If you cared that much, you should close the door.” Nikki continued to stand there slurping on her frozen treat. 

“Where did you get that?” Amanda asked looking with a bit of eagerness at the treat. 

“It’s a secret. You know you can’t eat this.” Nikki licked the ice cream bar more slowly and much louder. 

“Mmmm, it’s so good.” She grinned devilishly. 

“Oh grow up,” said Amanda. “Besides, if you keep eating like that you’ll be fatter than I was.” 

“Ha ha, very funny,” the over buxom brunette said sarcastically. 

She continued to eat her fudgicle. “You gonna put some clothes on or what?” 

“After I get a shower. I’m all sweaty from working out today. You wanna get out of the way?” 

Nikki let her big sister pass. Amanda got a towel from the hall closet and went into the bathroom where she closed the door. Nikki stood there for another minute or two thinking. Then she went into her room and closed the door. 

************** 

Summer was coming to a close. There was only a week or two before Shannon and Rebecca started college. As the time dwindled away, and the first day of school drew nearer, the more excited Shannon got. She couldn’t wait to meet so many new people and potential guys to go out with. She had the occasionally guy during the summer, but nothing serious, and no one really cute enough for her. She really hoped that would change as school started. 

It was early in the morning after they had eaten breakfast. Shannon’s pink pajamas looked a size or two too small. The buttons on the top were barely able to keep closed, and wide gaps formed around them. The button around the fullest part of her chest even managed to pop off at some point in time. The bottoms that were once loose now seemed to be clinging to the young girl’s skin. She unbuttoned her pants and wiggled them down her hips. She stepped out of them and kicked them into a corner. She arched her back and the buttons on her shirt succumbed to the pressure and went through the holes. She let it slide off of her arms. There she stood in her room, in a black bra and panties. 

The panties were far too tight. Adipose oozed around the bands and the girl’s forming gut started to hide the top of the crotch. It’s not like she could see this, however, as her boobs had been growing too. The bra Shannon had ordered a month ago was on its last legs. She had ordered up so she wouldn’t have to buy bras all the time, but it had done little good. She’d soon need to go back and buy some more. She let out a sigh and undid the clasps. Her awesome breasts sat on her chest. They almost reached her navel, and protruded so far that she couldn’t see over them. This, along with her arrogance was probably why she hadn’t noticed the pounds accumulating around her butt, hips, thighs, and gut. 

Shannon would still look normal in clothes, but her nudity told a different story. The blonde was on the verge of becoming chubby. She grabbed a towel and headed into the bathroom. Rebecca had been watching unbeknownst to Shannon. She had been keeping an eye on the changes Shannon had been exposed to. Rebecca was fully aware that Shannon had gained weight, but wouldn’t dare say anything. She was too good a friend, and she knew Shannon would not take it well. It would have been too odd in their current living arrangements. 

What Rebecca wasn’t aware of was her own gain. Although she hadn’t gained as much as Shannon you couldn’t deny she was starting to move out of the thin range. Her breasts had finally reached a C cup, which made Rebecca ecstatic, but she hadn’t planned on getting a pudgy tummy as well. Her lower half, by comparison, had gained a good portion of the weight. She had stopped wearing panties a week or so ago, and usually stuck to dresses or outfits that allowed more room for her massive behind. 

Rebecca had started to drink heavy again, so she didn’t really realize what was going on any how. She was either in a drunken stupor or eating her heart out. Today, however, she was in rare form. She didn’t have a hang over from last night, and she wasn’t stuffing her face. She was simply lying on her bed reading a magazine about the latest trends. One of the articles was about ghetto booties. 

The mirror in the shower allowed Shannon to look upon herself from the upper waist up. It was here that she was still as stunning as ever, if not more so. Her face was the same. Her deep blue eyes pierced the mirror and her blonde hair flowed down her back. She looked down at her giant breasts which directed her attention away from the gathering of fat that was her second chin. 

“I guess you two are making sure I’m the biggest in college as well.” She smiled. She turned on the water and waited for it to heat up before she stepped into the shower. She locked the door and tested it out. It was just right. She stepped in and closed the curtain so none of the water would get on the floor. The steamy water hit her face and ran its course down and around the contours of her flabby body. 

Shannon hadn’t been out on a date in more than almost two weeks. She started thinking about past boyfriends. None of them seemed worthy of such a goddess. She started fantasizing of the kind of man she wanted, no, needed. Thoughts of men that were talk, dark, and handsome started running through her mind. A chiseled body almost sculpted. Hard, strong, big and lean all in one. Perfection. Her thoughts continued and increased in how raunchy and naughty they were. 

She closed her eyes and clenched her lip a bit. She made her way to the back of the tub and leaned against the cold tile where the water wasn’t striking. She placed her right hand on her left breast and slowly started to massage it as her left hand crept toward her womanhood. Her thoughts continued as she fantasized of different situations and positions she might be engaged in. She lowly moaned a sound of pleasure as she pinched her nipple. She was now using a hand on each breast, flicking her nipples, and pinching them. She would take a breast, which was very heavy, and lifted it to her mouth were she sucked as hard as she could. 

By now she was lying on the floor of the tub as the water from the shower head struck her body. This only added to the enjoyment. She was completely aroused and flushed at this point. Shannon started to thrust her larger butt up and down as she plunged her fingers in and out of her pussy. She started to up the pace going as fast and hard as she could as she squeezed her breast with all her might. She was on the verge of screaming at the pain and pleasure. With one final surge she released and was sent into orgasmic pleasure. She shuddered and jiggled as it happened. The water felt good, it usually did. 

Shannon stayed in the same position for a moment or two before simply laying down all spread out in the tub. That might have been one of the better orgasms the buxom girl had ever had. 

“You two are getting really sensitive,” she said looking at the breasts flowing to the sides of her. The act had left her a little hot and sweaty, which very well could have been a result of the shower. She was still stuffed from breakfast, which only added to the experience. She stopped breathing as heavy and with some effort stood up and actually started to clean herself. 

As she finished, she really didn’t want to turn the water off. Reluctantly she did and stepped out of the shower. She dried herself a little and wrapped the towel around her hair and walked out of the bathroom with only that on. As she walked to her room she bounced. Her breasts went up and then slapped down against her chest as her stomach flub jiggled in unison as her ass fat. She finished drying off in her room and went to her dresser in order to put some clothes on. She picked out her pink undergarments. Shannon slowly put each leg into the holes of her panties. 

She slid them up and met some resistance at the top of her thighs. 

“Blasted dryer,” she exclaimed. 

She continued to struggle and increased her efforts as she pulled them up. Sure enough, they made their way up and dug into her butt a bit more than she would have liked. She turned around to see her butt. She couldn’t see very well, but it looked fine to her. She slapped it and it sent a small ripple throughout her body. 

“My butt is still heart shaped. Lookin’ good too.” She took her bra and hooked and put it around her waist. She hooked it and twisted it around. She put each arm through its respective hole and struggled to cram her breasts into the cups. This was the only way to put it on for a girl of her size, and a bra that was a little small. The straps dug into her, and the bra only covered a portion of her growing gazongas. A portion of each stuck out above and below the cups of the pick material. She hefted them in her hands. 

“A little small, but it’ll due for now,” she said as she released them. 

She went into her friend’s room and plopped down on the bed. Her paunch formed a little roll when she sat down. Her hair was still a little wet, but it wasn’t dripping any water. It was obvious she wasn’t planning on leaving the house today. 

“What’s up party animal? Whatcha reading?” Shannon asked as she tried to read the magazine upside down. 

“Oh, hey! I’m reading an article about how the new styles are involving the butt and how it’s totally the thing guys lust after.” Rebecca looked up at her friend and smiled, then went back to reading. 

Shannon looked down at her chest. “I think that article would be a little different if it was written by someone like me.” 

“A total freak of nature?” Rebecca said mockingly. The girls burst out in giggles. 

“I can’t believe it’s almost time to move out to the dorms,” said Shannon as she looked up into nothingness and flipped her light blonde locks. She was starting to get a little anxious at starting her new life. Deep down, however, something didn’t set. Something didn’t feel right, and she didn’t know what. It was almost a depressing moment. 

“It’s going to be so much fun. I bet the parties get crazy up here.” Rebecca continued to read her magazine while she lay on the bed. They continued to chat for a little while before Shannon went to take a catnap before lunch. As she left, Rebecca couldn’t help notice her heart shaped buns looked a lot bigger as they swayed from side to side. 

************* 

The numbers on rhe scale spun round and round, then back again, constantly swaying back and forth before settling in equilibrium at the number 145. Amanda couldn’t believe it. She was thinner than she ever was in high school. That’s not saying much, mind you, but it was still a big achievement for the 18 year old. “Only a little more to go and I’ll be as thin as Shannon.” She beamed. 

Unbeknownst to her, she was already thinner than Shannon. 

“Wow sis! You’re doing incredible.” Nikki stood to the side with clipboard in hand. “You’re gonna look totally hot on the first day of college.” 

“You really think so?” Amanda asked. 

“No. I know so considering you’re hot now.” Nikki slapped her sister’s bottom. Amanda was still astonished at this all time low. For the first time ever in her life, she needed to get clothes that were smaller. It almost brought her to tears. 

Nikki put her arm around Amanda. “What’s the matter?” 

“I just can’t get over it. It’s such a weird feeling.” 

Amanda continued to stare at the number. 145. It screamed out to her, and touched her in some way. For the first time in a long time she questioned why she was losing weight. Was it revenge? Would this get back at Shannon in some way? Even if she lost all the weight, Shannon would still be more beautiful. Was it for health? Was it for herself? Did she really want to lose the weight? Why? WHY? WHY?! Before the circle of confusion twirled Amanda further down its path, she was snapped out of it by her sister. 

“AMANDA!” 

“Huh?” 

“You weren’t answering. Are you feeling okay?” Nikki said as a look of concern swept across her face. 

”Yeah…yeah. I’m fine.” 

Amanda left the bathroom and went into her room. The blinds were partially opened. Lines of light and darkness spread across the girl. Parts of her had disappeared. Parts of her had stayed the same, in the light. Had she lost her reasoning for change, or was it something dark to begin with? Where had the line been drawn, or was it an illusion that wasn’t really ever there? 

Amanda sat on her bed pondering everything. She was searching for answers anywhere she could. Her mind, her body, her heart, and even her soul were inspected. The more she thought the more frivolous it felt. The answer continued to elude her and started to become frustrating to the college bound girl. 

“You don’t know why it doesn’t feel good to be thin.” Nikki leaned against the frame of Amanda’s door. Her softening body embraced the wood frame and was starting to envelop it. Shadows covered the girl in darkness except for her eyes. Amanda turned toward her younger sibling with a pleading look in her eyes. 

“You have to learn to do things for your self. To accept yourself. Only then will you ever be happy with yourself.” 

Nikki stood firm. The younger sister looked through her sister with cold eyes as if to suggest the answer was there to begin with. It was always there, and it was common sense for someone to know it, yet Amanda did not. It was so simple, yet so complex. Amanda needed to accept who she was in all aspects to ever begin to be happy with herself. The outer shell was only part of it. 

“I need to accept myself.” It was said slowly, almost mistaken for a question. The pieces started falling into place. 

“I need to accept myself.” Amanda said it again with a bit more confidence and a little louder. Her sister looked pleased and left the doorway. “I will accept myself.” 

*************


----------



## Observer (Jun 24, 2007)

The new school year was about to begin. It brought on new challenges to endure and new experiences to overcome. Shannon and Rebecca had departed from Granny’s home and were making their way to the nearby college with all of their belongings. They had certainly learned where all the hot spots were and got a good feel for the town. “It was such a good idea to come up here,” said Shannon. “We know where all the good clubs and hangout spots are, shops, and of course, we know all the great places to eat.” Shannon smiled with delight. The food was so much better up at the college town. Her hometown, by comparison, was quite bad. Little did she know, trying out all the food in town in conjunction with her grandmother’s cooking had added over 20 pounds to her busty frame. “We’re going to be so hot, and already in the know unlike any other freshman.” Shannon smirked. All was going according to her plans. She once again would be the super elite of her surroundings. That’s not to say she was ever out of that circle, but would be jumping to another level entirely. It wasn’t hard to see why. She had the beauty of a model, perhaps more so than models, and was super curvy to boot. She oozed sex out of every orifice, and she knew it. 

Shannon looked over at the passenger seat of her SUV. Rebecca was asleep. She was kind of mad she had just talked to no one for five minutes. Shannon looked closer at the sleeping girl. Rebecca too was a sexpot, but wasn’t as interested in that kind of stuff. She just used her looks to party, and was happy being second fiddle. “She better watch it, or all that partying will catch up to her. She’ll gain the freshman 50, and by the looks of it has already started.” Rebecca, like Shannon, had gained weight over the summer. Most of it accumulated in her lower portions. “Even with the added weight, she still looks cute. She’ll be all right.” 

They drove up to the large school. There was construction on a new building that was half completed. Shannon woke Rebecca up. “We’re here!” Rebecca looked around as they drove. 

“So what? We’ve seen it before.” she said as she rubbed her eyes. 

“What do you mean so what? We’re now ready to start out new college lives!” Shannon started driving slower, making to look carefully at street names so that she could find the road to the dorms. “Help me look for Riht Way.” After almost getting lost twice, the two girls had found the road dedicated to one of the school’s most accomplished graduates. They followed it down and found a very large group of buildings. One of which had engraved on a large stone “Packer Hall.” They drove into a lot and parked the silver vehicle. “That’s our dorm,” said Shannon with a gleam in her eye. It was almost about to begin. 

The girls headed to a smaller building in the center of all the large ones. It was here that the cafeteria was placed, along with a few stores, a post office, and other things the dorms would need to share. It was also where the girls would get the keys to actually enter the dorms. After waiting a while in a rather long line, the girls where finally ready to bring all of their possessions into their new dwelling and unpack. They walked into the building for the first time and took the elevator up to the second floor of the seven floor building. They trudged their suitcases down the hall and found room number 220, which was at the end of the hall. Shannon took her key and inserted it into the keyhole of the door. She turned until a loud click was heard. She noticed that there was no handle on the door and pushed on it slowly. 

The room was a little musty and the curtains helped block out a large amount of light. The room was very small, and completely symmetrical. Each side was a mirror image of the other. As the entered they were flanked by a closet that reached almost to the top of the ceiling. These were in a crevice and weren’t completely sticking out. Moving further along was a desk that curled around toward the wall and mirror. The counter on the wall had small shelving below the mirror while the actual desk had 2 drawers. On the other side of the desks were more small shelves. Finally at the back of the concrete confined room where the window resided were the beds. Beds neither girl was accustomed to due to their smaller size. In the center of the back wall, underneath the window was a mini fridge and microwave. Shannon turned on the light switch and noticed the light didn’t go on. “Great,” Shannon said sarcastically as she hurled her two suitcases onto the barren bed. 

“It’s quite a palace all right,” said the hazel eyed Rebecca sardonically as she did the same. Both would much rather be somewhere else, but both ultimately realized the freedom and experience a place like this would offer. They exited the dorm room and made their way back to the SUV in order to get the rest of their items up to their rooms. As the girls continued to trudge up and down the building with luggage, they tried to see the other girls that would be on the same floor as them. They must have been early. Shannon only spotted one person on the same floor as them. Sort of homely girl with black square glasses it seemed. She was kind of cute in a nerdy sort of way. Even so, she wasn’t close to either Shannon or Rebecca’s league, even now with their added poundage. 

“Phew, that’s the last of it.” Shannon said as she placed her laptop on her computer desk. The events of today caused her to perspire a miniscule amount. The same held true for her bottom heavy counterpart. Shannon started taking her clothes and putting them away in a neat fashion. She made sure everything was coordinated in a certain way. The room in which she had to work with started to diminish fairly quickly, even though she still had a large amount of clothes left to put away. Rebecca watched her roommate. Every time Shannon struggled to put something on top of the cabinet, her shirt rode up a bit and revealed some of the soft flesh that was otherwise hidden. Shannon would absent mindedly tug her shirt down after each attempt. The pink material struggled to stay in tact. The blackness of her bra was all the more evident as the pink material was stretched past its normal capacity. 

As the day wore down and the orange-pink glow of the sun changed the colors of the room; both girls were finishing up the final touches to the room. Shannon was making sure the clean sheets on her bed were straight and without wrinkles. Meanwhile, Rebecca set up the Television on top of the microwave so they’d have something to occupy their time with. Just then there was a knock at the door. Two quick knocks to be precise. Shannon opened the door to find a red-headed girl staring back at her. “Hey! I’m Cecil, but everyone calls me CC. I’m your resident assistant, which we like to call RA.” She definitely had a lot of energy and was talking very fast. “Anyway, I want to welcome you to the campus and let you girls know we’re having dinner in 15 minutes. It’s not required, but it’ll be a good chance to meet everyone on the floor and help you get acquainted to the life up here. See ya downstairs in a few!” With that she cheerfully walked to the next door down. She was of an average build. She was about an inch shorter than Shannon with a medium caboose and small breasts. Shannon closed the door and couldn’t help but chuckle lightly to herself. 

“What the hell was that about?” Rebecca asked. 

“Dinner in 15 with our floor gals. Couldn’t have come at a better time, I’m famished.” Within no time the 15 minutes had passed and both girls made their way down to the ground floor. Most of the girls had shown up. Like a flame CC stood out. Her voice boomed in the small area. 

“Everyone, everyone! All right, we’re going to go down to the dining hall to get some grub. It’s real simple. You go in, hand them your meal card, and then eat up. It’s all you can eat, so don’t be shy. If you don’t know exactly where it is yet, just follow me.” With that, Cecil led the pack outside and to the dining hall. It was just as she had said. The girls gave their card to the person working at the register when they walked in. It was scanned and given back. It was at this time that you could take your tray and silverware. As you entered, the space burst open into a very large hall. Buffet lines were on one side, and the rest of the area was large tables. The center of the room was occupied by a large area of items served every day. It split the room in two and was where the beverages where found along with the salad bar, ice cream machines, finger foods, and a plethora of other items. The back wall behind this large construction offered similar items. 

Some of the girls went straight for the salad bar and got very small bowls of vegetables. Others would opt for the more fattening treats. Shannon and Rebecca for instance, went straight to the buffet line to see what was on the menu for today. Roast beef was the main course. Shannon loaded up on the meat and made sure to get a large side of mashed potatoes as well. Of course, both were drenched in fatty gravy. The busty blonde piled on bread smothered in butter and even managed to top it off with a slice of cake. She decided to wash it down with a tall glass of chocolate milk, a treat she hadn’t had in a while. Rebecca, on the other hand, had opted to go heavier in the pasta areas. Naturally a large flow of different cheeses topped her tray. For dessert she picked up a bowl of soft serve ice cream. She had chosen to wash it down with a frothy glass of cola. Both girls managed to sit down at relatively the same time at a table that the floor decided to sit at for today. 

As they sat down, they may have noticed a few of the stares they got if they weren’t so transfixed on the food in front of them. The girls continued to eat and make idle chatter amongst themselves just trying to get to know each other. Cecil noticed that Shannon seemed a bit stand-offish. She had seen girls like Shannon before. They thought they were too good for the rest of society. She decided to give Shannon the benefit of the doubt and tried to initiate some conversation out of the girl. “So both of you know each other, or is this your first time meeting?” Cecil directed the question to both girls. 

Shannon turned to answer. “We’ve known each other since we were little.” 

“What were your names again?” 

“I’m Rebecca,” the brown-haired, hazel-eyed girl responded. She pointed a finger over the blonde’s head. “And this one here is Shannon.” More introductions spread across the table. 

The nerdy girl that Shannon saw earlier sat across from her top heavy self. She introduced herself as Jamie. She was one of the girls who had only gotten a salad. Jamie’s dark hair was in a pony tail. Shannon noticed she had blue eyes. She reminded Shannon of a geekier Mary. Shannon continued to eat her meal while Jamie pecked at her salad. “Aren’t you hungry?” Shannon asked. 

“Not really. I’m trying to watch my weight.” Jamie said. 

“I was always lucky with that. My metabolism lets me eat whatever I want and not gain an ounce. I’m definitely a meat and potatoes girl.” Shannon said as she scooped a large mouthful of the beef and potatoes in her mouth for emphasis. Jamie and Rebecca laughed at this. Cecil was kind of amazed. Here was Shannon, a super beauty who was no doubt one of the most beautiful girls at the school, talking to Jamie as if they were equals. Perhaps she had been wrong about her. The girls finished the meal and made way back to the dorms. 



************************************************************************ 





Amanda’s family was saying their final farewells. They had helped Amanda move into her dormitory yesterday and spent all of the day spending time with her before they set off back for home. It would be months before they got to see Amanda again. 

“We’ll miss you honey,” her mother said as she gave Amanda a big hug. 

“Study hard up here. Try not to have too much fun.” Her father smiled and gave his daughter a large hug as well. 

“You two go, I’ll be down in a minute.” Nikki said to her parents. Without much thought they walked away. Nikki stood in the doorway leaning against the frame. Her arms were crossed and pushing her billowing breasts up farther on her frame. They strained her small black low-cut top. Amanda looked at her sister, and for the first time, definitely knew she had packed on some pounds. She would definitely be considered beefy or meaty by most. Her belly, albeit small, poured over the waistband of her too-tight jeans by about an inch. The summer had not been kind to her figure at all. By contrast, Amanda looked thin. She had some fat on her, but it wasn’t overflowing as it once did. There were no rolls anymore and she no longer had to go to the fat section to purchase her attire. 

Had Amanda been the cause of this? Amanda realized she was staring as she pondered questions. She was starting to become happy with her body and who she was becoming. Amanda even felt the extra weight looked good on her sister for whatever reason. Amanda smiled. “I’m going to miss my little sister.” 

“Don’t you mean big sister?” Nikki smirked pointing to her boobs. They both started laughing and hugged each other. “I’m going to miss you too. You better keep in touch and stick to your diet. If you don’t…” 

Amanda chuckled. “Don’t worry; I’ll stick to the diet. I wouldn’t want Drill Sergeant Nikki on my case again.” After a moment she continued, “Now you go and have an awesome senior year. Best year or high school. Don’t waste it.” 

“I won’t. Have an awesome time up here.” And with that, Nikki departed waving to her sister her final goodbye. And that was that. Amanda was on her own for the first time ever. Months ago this might have been a problem, but no more. She was a changed woman. She wasn’t alone either. She’d have her family and she’d make friends. Potentially her first friend would be her roommate if she ever arrived. 

Amanda had finished packing yesterday so she didn’t have much to do. She decided ultimately to go for a jog and get more acquainted with her new school. 



************************************************************************ 





It had been a few days and already Rebecca was no where to be found. “Probably in a drunken stupor at a frat,” Shannon thought. “Damnit!” the buxom girl yelled. She stood in the center of her room struggling to put her bra on. It was far too small for the blonde. It was digging into her skin so much that it was starting to hurt. Flesh poured out of every crevice the bra made. She undid the clasp and the bra jumped off of her. She sighed. “Looks like I’ll have to go get a new wardrobe. That was my biggest bra.” Shannon was clad only in her panties as she walked to her closet. A small belly peered over her panties and bounced gleefully up and down as she walked. Her panties had started to vanish in the deeper regions of her flub. Her butt protruded outward and was starting to rival Rebecca’s ghetto booty. It along with her hips had widened a few inches as well. Slowly but surely she was moving away from thin and normal and starting to touch into meaty and plump. 

She started looking for her looser clothes. It had been the first time she actually did laundry on her own. She realized she had shrunk most of her clothes. She put on the biggest pair of jogging pants she owned. With little effort they made their way over her increasingly large thighs and sat perched on top of her booty. They were a little snug, but not so much. She put on a tight shirt to try and contain her breasts without a bra. She struggled a bit but finally got it on. Over that she put on a large t-shirt to try and hide the fact she was without a bra. 

Shannon locked the room and made her way down to her car. She made her way to the mall to buy some new clothes. She cursed herself for not doing it earlier. Now she wouldn’t have a bra for anywhere up to two weeks. It wasn’t long before she parked her car in the parking lot of the large mall and made her way to “Bras or bust.” She entered the shop and headed straight toward the red-head stocking the hooks. 

“Um…Hi, I was wondering if you could help me?” Shannon asked as the girl turned around. Shannon recognized her vaguely from her last visit. 

“Oh hi! Shannon?” The red head wondered why Shannon was in here so soon again. 

“M…Maura was it? I’m surprised you remembered me.” Shannon said. 

“It’s kind of hard to forget a girl as big up top as you. I’m surprised you remembered me. Um, right this way.” The girl smiled and led Shannon into a fitting room that wasn’t occupied. She closed the door after Shannon entered. “You remember the drill.” 

“How did you know I wanted a fitting?” Shannon looked a little puzzled. 

Maura whispered, “I can tell you aren’t wearing a bra.” Shannon blushed nervously. “Don’t be shy, it happens to the best of us. Now come on, let me measure you.” Shannon seemed a little nicer and less irritated as last time. “Perhaps she was just having a bad day,” Maura thought to herself. Shannon took off both of her shirts and stood topless. Her breasts lay across what seemed to be most of her torso. The gap between them and her navel was slowly disappearing. They were incredibly soft and plump. Somehow, the added girth made them even more perfect than before. Maura started the measuring. After a minute she was finally finished. 

“How large are the twins now?” Shannon asked excitedly. 

“You’ve gone up a cup size since last time. You’re up to a 38H.” Maura said. She had never seen such large breasts, except on old fat ladies of course. Both Maura and Shannon were sort of stunned by the announcement. 

“How long before you can get some of those in?” Shannon asked, actually concerned. 

“Actually, I think we have one here right now. For some more…maybe 5 days give or take a couple days.” 

“You actually have a bra that big in the store?” The blonde asked. 

“Yeah, we ordered a few bigger sizes just in case someone larger was desperate.” Maura said. 

“What are you, psychic?” Shannon asked while Maura giggled. “I’ll take it and purchase a few more for order.” Shannon said as Maura went out to fetch the bra. Maura came back fairly quickly with a black bra and helped Shannon put it on. It fit perfectly. “You’re awesome Maura.” Shannon said as she put on her shirts. 

“Just doing my job.” With that, both girls made their way out and to the registers where Shannon paid for the bra and ordered some more. Shannon walked out of the store rather pleased as Maura watched. Shannon definitely looked a little thicker than when she came in last time. 

Shannon made her way to other stores throughout the day. She looked at what they had, but more often than not decided she didn’t really like their selection. Finally she stumbled upon a little boutique in a forgotten corner of the mall. It seemed completely isolated as two stores around it were closed and awaiting purchase. Still, a store neighboring it was opened that sold what seemed to be comics and other geeky type memorabilia. Shannon passed the comic store and made her way into the smaller store. It seemed empty as Shannon walked around looking at different clothes. Some of them were rather cute. 

She picked some outfits out and went into the dressing room. She struggled to pull up the jeans. “What the hell…their sizes must be wrong or something.” Shannon said as she pointlessly continued her struggle. After another minute of groaning she gave up. She exited the dressing room and put the outfits back as she looked for larger sizes. She was startled when the clerk spoke up. 

“Can I help you with something miss?” A tall and lanky brunette asked. 

“Oh! I was just trying to find some outfits in my size is all.” Shannon said. “It seems your sizes are a bit off.” 

The brunette looked kind of confused. “No, our sizes are right. Maybe you just picked up the wrong size by accident.” 

Shannon couldn’t believe it. She knew she’d picked up the correct size. For the first time since she was at her grandmothers months ago she began to realize how big she was. She had been in denial for so long, she wanted to cry but couldn’t. 

“No wonder my boobs have been getting so big…I’ve been gaining weight!” she admitted. Shannon’s mind was racing. Deep down she had known it, but she couldn’t deny it any longer. 

“Oh, it seems you were right.” Shannon lied to the saleswoman. She purchased the larger sizes and quickly left the store.

(Next installment begins here)


----------



## ceebee (Jul 19, 2007)

wow this is a great story I cant wait for the next part


----------



## Vader7476 (Sep 5, 2007)

ceebee said:


> wow this is a great story I cant wait for the next part



Should be coming soon.


----------

